# طائرة الرابتور f-22



## mhmd fysl (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الوكيهيد مارتين f-22 Raptor ، هي طائرة مقاتلة ذات مقعد واحد ومزودة بمحركين وتتمتع بقدرة مناورة عالية تتفوق بها على مثيلاتها من الجيل الخامس وهي تستخدم تكنولوجيا التسلل Stealth. وقد صممت في بادئ الأمر كمقاتلة تفوق جوي، ولكنها تمتعت بقدرات إضافية تتضمن الهجوم البري ، والحرب الالكترونية. وتعتبر شركة لوكهيد مارتن للصناعات الجوية المقاول الرئيسي للمشروع، وهي مسئولة عن غالبية هياكل الطائرات ، وأنظمة الأسلحة والتجميع النهائي لل22 - F. ويقوم الشريك بوينج للفضاء والصناعات الدفاعية بتزويد الأجنحة، وجسم الطائرة في الخلف ، والكترونيات الطيران المدمجة، ونظم التدريب.وعين مختلفة من الطائرات من طراز F - 22 و F/A-22 خلال السنوات السابقة لدخول الخدمة USAF رسميا في ديسمبر 2005 كما F - 22A. على الرغم من فترة التطوير الطويلة والمكلفة، فإن الولايات المتحدة تعتبر أن الطائرةF - 22 عنصرا حاسما لقوة الولايات المتحدة الجوية التكتيكية ، وتدعي أن الطائرة لا تضاهيها أي مقاتلة في العالم، في حين أن شركة لوكهيد مارتن تقول إن مزج مكونات الشبحية والسرعة والقدرة على المناورة مع قدرات القتال جو أرض وجو جو تجعل من الطائرة الأفضل على الاطلاق في العالم اليوم. وقال المارشال الجوي (أنجوس هوستون )، الرئيس السابق لقوة الدفاع الاسترالية في عام 2004 أن "F - 22 ستكون الطائرة المقاتلة الأكثر تميزا على الإطلاق".وأدت التكلفة العالية للطائرة ، والنقص الواضح في مهمات القتال الجوية بسبب تأخر مقاتلات الجيل الخامس في كل من روسيا والصين، وفرض حظر على صادرات الولايات المتحدة من الطائرة ، والتطوير المستمر لخطط أرخص وأكثر تنوعا أسفرت في النهاية عن إنتاج الطائرة f-35 التي تعتبر نسخة أقل تكلفة من f-22 ويمكن تصديرها إلى الدول الصديقة.وفي أبريل 2009 تم إنتاج 187 طائرة فقط ورفض الكونجرس تمويل أي دفعات شراء جديدة من الطائرة وتوقف الانتاج عند هذا العدد.

أهداف إف/إيه 22 الاستراتيجية
تحقق السيطرة على المجالات الجوية لأي ساحة معركة من خلال المزج الماهر بين تقنيات التخفي والمحركات التي تدعم الطيران الطويل المدى وأجهزة الاستشعار وإلكترونيات الطيران والمناورة وخفة وسرع الحركة والمدى الطويل، والأسلحة المحمولة بالداخل. هناك محركان برات آند ويتني اف119-بي دبليو-100 يمكنانها من التحليق إلى ارتفاعات عالية لا تنافس وتحقق السرعات الهجومية بالضغط والدفع القوي المتواصل متفوقة على مقاتلات اليوم.

الأسلحة الرئيسية - التسليح
منصة الأسلحة الرئيسية تحمل إما : 6 صواريخ متوسطة المدى بالتوجيه الرإداري إيه آي إم -120 أو صاروخين إيه آي إم -120 وصاروخين 1000-إل بي جي بي يو-32 صواريخ الهجوم المشترك المباشر للهجوم الأرضي. كما تحمل صاروخين متتبعين للحرارة قصيري المدى إيه أي إم ج-9، واحد على كل جانب من منصة الأسلحة، وكنتيجة لذلك يمكن للرابتور أن تطير على ارتفاعات عالية جداً وبعيدة جداً وسريعة جداً مع نسبة مخاطرة قليلة أن يتم كشفها أو اعتراضها ثم تضرب بحصانة تامة ضد الأهداف المحمولة جواً والأهداف الأرضية على حد سواء. وتعتبر هذه الطائرة خاصة بالجيش الامريكى فقط.

المميزات
4 أعمدة للنجاح - الرحلات الطويلة المدى - سرعة وخفة الحركة - التخفي - وإلكترونيات الطيران المتقدمة
فوق صوتية لفترات زمنية طويلة بدون الحاجة إلى تشغيل أجهزة الاحتراق الثانوية afterburners أو ما يسمى بخاصية الsupercruise
سهولة الصيانة - تتطلب اجراء الصيانة الدورية لمحرك برات أند ويتني اف 119 - بي دبليو -100 فقط 6 أدوات متوفرة بشكل تجاري
المعالج الشائع المدمج - سي آي بي - قلب جناح الإلكترونيات المدمجة، هذه الحواسب الآلية الفائقة يمكنها معالجة 10.3 مليار بايت في الثانية.

العيوب
العيوب التي تكتنف هذه الطائرة هي عيوب تتعلق بالتكلفة والوقت أكثر منها عيوبا مصنعية أو فنية, فارتفاع التكلفة المصنعية والحيز الزمني لصيانة الطائرة هما أبرز عيوبها, فقد كشف تقرير من البنتاجون بجعبته نتائج اختبارات قامت بها الوزارة بأن الطائرة تكلف 44 ألف دولار لكل ساعة طيران
تستغرق 30 ساعة صيانة لكل ساعة طيران
انخفاض جدوى إنتاجها الاقتصادية بدعوى وجود منافسة من مقاتلات أرخص وأحصن.
تآكل بدن الطائرة بسبب امتصاصية مواده العالية للموجات الكاشوفية الساقطة عليه
تتعرض للعطب إذا حلقت 1.7 ساعة دون صيانة.
تعد فائضة عن الحاجة في عصر الحروب الصغيرة والتهديدات الارهابية عطفا على إمكاناتها التي تفوق المطلوب.

توقف الصناعة
في يوليو ٢٠٠٩،صوت مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي لوقف صناعة طائرة ف ٢٢ والاكتفاء ب ١٨٧ طائرة.نظرا لانها صنعت في حقبة لم تكن فيها إمريكا بمنأى عن الحرب الباردة.و لتكلفتها الباهظة للغاية، حيث يفوق ثمنها ثمن مثيلتها الروسية ضعفين ونصف. كما أن إمكاناتها تفوق الحاجة ومتطلبات صيانتها جمّة، وعلى هذا لم تخدم في حربي العراق وأفغانستان. وقد أثر قرار تعليق الإنتاج على ١٢٠ ألف عامل في أربعين ولاية آمريكية


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
مشاركاتك ممتازة ولكن ينقصها الصور​


----------



## mhmd fysl (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسلم أخ سامح
انا قليل الدخول للمنتدي وقد كتبتها علي عجله مني
أرجو توضيح خطواط رفع الصور فعندي منها الكثير.
اشكرك علي التعيق*


----------



## mohamd.gamr (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك


----------



## mhmd fysl (23 نوفمبر 2011)

_تسلم محمد_​


----------



## mhmd fysl (19 ديسمبر 2011)

_أرجو المشاركة في الموضوع_​


----------

